# dealing with dog haters



## kobe3001 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just had the worst experience ever since I got Kobe. We were walking in my building past this older couple, and Kobe went up on his hind legs to greet them. He did not come in contact with either of them, but the man started yelling at me. He did not move, or even try to politely tell me to handle my dog. He just stood there in the very narrow hallway and screamed at me to control my dog. Don't know if he did that because I am brown skinned (I have been victimized after 9/11), or he does not like dogs. The man was probably around 250 lbs, and almost as wide as he was tall. Such people are hard to walk around in narrow hallways.

Kobe is 3 and a half months old. He was terrified at all the yelling.
I simply told him (the man) to control his attitude and walked toward my apartment. He was still yelling.

I would really like to know how to deal with these situations. I have never had to before in our building because until today all the people here love Kobe, and know him by name and greet him with affection. He is currently being trained to sit when he meets new people but we are still working on it. The fact that every one around us goes gah-gah over him every time we take him downstairs probably is not helping much either.

I'd like to know someone else's view on this. I am still shaking!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

While the man definitely could have handled himself better, I would not necessarily say this is a case of meeting a "dog hater". A lot of people become alarmed when a dog (you didn't mention breed, but that can also have a hand in things) jumps at them, rears up, lunges, etc. For all we know, the man could have been scared out of his mind - thus reacting in anger.

I think your best bet would be to really step up with Kobe's training. Before he goes out among groups of people (i.e. people that don't know you or Kobe) again he needs to be trained reliably in the proper manner to greet people. This also means letting everyone else know that Kobe needs to sit BEFORE they fawn over him. When you don't practice this - it just encourages the jumping.

I'd say there was room for improvement on both sides, personally.


----------



## kobe3001 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kobe is a lab mix, but looks all lab. He is tiny still, below my knee. I am sure I could have handled it better, but the man was getting abusive. He definitely knew he was in no danger of being injured.
Kobe is a wuss and was hiding behind me within 3 seconds. 
I just thought it was a very strong reaction for this particular situation.
We live in a high rise building with only one set of elevators, so we don't have much of a choice about his exit route. He generally goes up to people he hasn't met, rears up and will lose interest if they don't respond or I keep walking (he is always on a leash outside our apt)


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

When you are leaving Kobe should *not* be able to even get close to someone, let alone rear up on his hindlegs. You need to keep the leash tight and short so that these things don't occure.


----------



## SpudFan (Oct 8, 2007)

kobe3001 said:


> Kobe is a lab mix, but looks all lab. He is tiny still, below my knee. I am sure I could have handled it better, but the man was getting abusive. He definitely knew he was in no danger of being injured.
> Kobe is a wuss and was hiding behind me within 3 seconds.
> I just thought it was a very strong reaction for this particular situation.
> We live in a high rise building with only one set of elevators, so we don't have much of a choice about his exit route. He generally goes up to people he hasn't met, rears up and will lose interest if they don't respond or I keep walking (he is always on a leash outside our apt)


Heck I'm a dog owner and I don't appreciate other peoples dogs jumping on me. Sure the guy might have overreacted but you need to be responsible and ensure that your dog does not jump on people or rear up on them. In my opinion it is not acceptable to expect people to be OK with your dog jumping on them or lunging towards them.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

The guy could also have had a legitimate phobia of dogs- such a thing is DEFINED as an irrational fear- regardless of the size of the dog.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Dogstar said:


> The guy could also have had a legitimate phobia of dogs- such a thing is DEFINED as an irrational fear- regardless of the size of the dog.


Mmm, that's a good point.


----------



## Harmonybear (Oct 24, 2007)

Still.... yelling at a puppy? I don't know. Yes, dogs need to be trained, but yelling at someone else's puppy is like yelling at someone else's child. Sounds like you're doing a good job of training him, and if you keep it up things will eventually work out.

I feel sorry for that man, though. I bet he's scared stiff of dogs. I've been there - it's not fun. :-/


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Next time tell him to screw. Sorry, that's what I would have probably done. Not mature or a good way to handle that kind of situation but....


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I would do the same thing as ella's mom said and would have been up in his face teasing him about how scared he is of a little bitty puppy and how your going tell everyone. lol But I agree with what dakota said. I always shorten the leash to where Snoopy has no choice but to be beside me and I put him on the opposite side that they are walking to keep him out of their way. Then if they start saying awww and stuff like that I will let him go up to them but I won't give him enough room to jump up on them and I pull him back if he tries to do it.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Harmonybear said:


> Still.... yelling at a puppy? I don't know. Yes, dogs need to be trained, but yelling at someone else's puppy is like yelling at someone else's child. Sounds like you're doing a good job of training him, and if you keep it up things will eventually work out.
> 
> I feel sorry for that man, though. I bet he's scared stiff of dogs. I've been there - it's not fun. :-/


True - but we have to remember that not everyone is a dog person, not everyone understands 'puppy tactics', and regardless not everyone cares nor do they make exceptions because the dog is young. 



> Next time tell him to screw. Sorry, that's what I would have probably done. Not mature or a good way to handle that kind of situation but....


Come now, Ella. I know you are more reasonable then that. I can totally see where Kobe is coming from here - but that doesn't change the fact that the burden is on the *owner* to control his or her dog. The best way to prevent these sort of situations is to make sure your animal is well in hand. I don't see how it is fair to expect everyone to be ok with a dog jumping or lunging at them, puppy or not.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I agree with Dakota on this. I think yelling at someone like that seems to be a bit much, but if we have not walked in the mans shoes we cannot know what has caused him to be this way. Intense fear of dogs is actually more common than people think. Then again, he may just have been a jerk. Either way it is a lesson learned to all of us. Teaching your dog to sit when someone is passing and not to get up until given a command will save you from any other reactions like this. As hard as it might be you might want to go and apologize for your dog and explain that he is a puppy and that you are really working on training and that you will not allow the puppy to jump on him. Sometimes killing someone with kindness works out in your favor. Only you can judge if this is appropriate. I know what this reaction looks like. I have dealt many times with people that were irrational when it came to dogs. Try walking a Rottweiler around and finding someone that believes everything they see on TV and read in the paper. I have gotten used to just killing the person with kindness and have found it actually works very, very well. I tried out the yelling back... It wasn't good for anyone. LOL Anyhow, I am sorry this happened to your puppy. It is hard enough to socialize without that, but he may be a little less exuberant on his approach of strangers and it might work to your benefit.


----------



## SpudFan (Oct 8, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> I would do the same thing as ella's mom said and would have been up in his face teasing him about how scared he is of a little bitty puppy and how your going tell everyone.


Not smart. Apart from escalating the situation your best case scenario is that you just come across as another nut that can't control their dog, worst case scenario, who knows...?


----------



## kobe3001 (Sep 17, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> I would do the same thing as ella's mom said and would have been up in his face teasing him about how scared he is of a little bitty puppy and how your going tell everyone. l


I would do that if it was a friend who was a little scared of my puppy but this guy was telling his wife "that f*****g b***h (me) can't control her dog."

He didn't get bitten or even barked at. Or even touched. I find it quite unforgivable.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I adore dogs.
But if a dog lunges up like that to me, I dont like it at all. And I do look down on the owner for how they let their dog be. When walking my dog, even though I know he is harmless and doesnt bother to try and sniff people, I pull him in to my side (the opposite of what the people will wlak by me on) so no one has to be afraid. You live in a apartment and will have to pass by these people. It is your duty as a dog owner to make sure that your dog doesnt do such things. I do think the man over reacted. But the way I picture this happening is a dog lunged up to a guy leaving his apartment and scared him. puppy or not, you need to make sure it doesnt do this.


----------



## SpudFan (Oct 8, 2007)

kobe3001 said:


> I would do that if it was a friend who was a little scared of my puppy but this guy was telling his wife "that f*****g b***h (me) can't control her dog."
> 
> He didn't get bitten or even barked at. Or even touched. I find it quite unforgivable.


Sure the guy was rude. If your dog was better controlled you wouldn't get the reaction in the first place. Instead of whining about it why don't you take some responsibility?

As dog owners we have enough issues as it it. I think we all need to be "good citizens" when it comes to how we handle our animals.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Sounds like the guy may have overreacted a touch, but YOU should not be letting your dog rear up towards other people regardless of whether or not he touches them. You have no idea if that man is terrified of dogs...maybe he was attacked by a dog at some point in the past in a similar fashion. You just never know.

It is up to dog owners to be responsible for their dog's behavior and not inflict them on other people. Not everyone likes dogs. They don't *have* to. Ill behaved dogs certainly won't endear dogs any more to those people.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

Really you were both wrong (I mean that in a nice way as just an honest frank answer). Yelling at someone is never ok, but on the other hand it can be dangerous for dogs to jump on strangers (really getting yelled at is minor compared to what could have happened...people are crazy). I always keep Lady's leash really short if we are going to be near people (she only has a 6' leash but if we are in a crowd she doesn't get enough leash to move past my side). And if I see someone coming she has to walk on the opposite side of me so that she is not able to go near the person. Then if they show an interest in her I will bring her around me and make her sit before she can meet them. I also make her sit and let any dogs we meet smell her first if we are meeting a dog while she is on leash at the dog park I let her behave normally but with two dogs on leashes getting tangled up is no fun so she has to sit in order to minimize the 'dance' they do. I take these precautions even though Lady is a Pom so from my perspective age and size are irrelevant. 

I don't think that what you did was bad or horrible or anything, just chalk it up as lesson learned.


----------



## kobe3001 (Sep 17, 2007)

Inga said:


> I agree with Dakota on this. I think yelling at someone like that seems to be a bit much, but if we have not walked in the mans shoes we cannot know what has caused him to be this way. Intense fear of dogs is actually more common than people think. Then again, he may just have been a jerk. Either way it is a lesson learned to all of us. Teaching your dog to sit when someone is passing and not to get up until given a command will save you from any other reactions like this. As hard as it might be you might want to go and apologize for your dog and explain that he is a puppy and that you are really working on training and that you will not allow the puppy to jump on him. Sometimes killing someone with kindness works out in your favor. Only you can judge if this is appropriate. I know what this reaction looks like. I have dealt many times with people that were irrational when it came to dogs. Try walking a Rottweiler around and finding someone that believes everything they see on TV and read in the paper. I have gotten used to just killing the person with kindness and have found it actually works very, very well. I tried out the yelling back... It wasn't good for anyone. LOL Anyhow, I am sorry this happened to your puppy. It is hard enough to socialize without that, but he may be a little less exuberant on his approach of strangers and it might work to your benefit.


i understand what you say completely. my mom is terrified of dogs, and cowers away when she is within about 20 feet of one. i will have to put him in a kennel or send him to live with friends when she comes to visit. but i wanted to know how to deal with strangers. 

one of the reasons i love this building is because a majority of the owners have pets of their own, and i know nearly all of them. we don't take kobe out in public yet because i think we should wait for him to get all his shots and be more well behaved, but i suppose undesirable situations will arise from time to time wherever we are. 

i don't have a lot of people with the time to help me train him, so the only face time he gets with strangers is during his walk through the building lobby. i am not quite sure how i should teach him other than the methods we have used so far; generally luring him with a treat when he gets excited and making him sit. he already sits fine in the elevator irrespective of who and whose dog is in their. still getting used to the open areas though.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I've had a few embarassing moments with my dogs while training them to walk nicely on a leash, most of which involved excitement barking and trying to jump up at people passing by (never close enough to jump on them though). They have to be trained somehow, and for me that involves taking them out and practicing, even when their behavior is not quite what I want it to be yet. Normally if someone seems alarmed, I explain that we are training, or that they are still energetic puppies, and we end up talking. One lady though routinely looks out her window and yells at people for walking their dogs on the sidewalk past her house, stuff like "Don't let him on my lawn", or "That dog better not pee in my yard". I just ignore her, and I kinda feel sorry for her. I have also had people who think Penny's Gentle Leader is a muzzle and ask why I would bring her around kids. I just explain, and that's that.

I sympathise with the OP on this one though. Being afraid of dogs is no excuse to verbally abuse someone. If a person is really terrified, a simple "Hold on to your dog" or "Back up, I'm afraid of dogs" would do.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> True - but we have to remember that not everyone is a dog person, not everyone understands 'puppy tactics', and regardless not everyone cares nor do they make exceptions because the dog is young.
> 
> 
> 
> Come now, Ella. I know you are more reasonable then that. I can totally see where Kobe is coming from here - but that doesn't change the fact that the burden is on the *owner* to control his or her dog. The best way to prevent these sort of situations is to make sure your animal is well in hand. I don't see how it is fair to expect everyone to be ok with a dog jumping or lunging at them, puppy or not.




Hehe yeah you're right. I was in a bad mood when I read this a couple of hours ago so I guess that's where that came from. I would never tell the guy to screw. I am very cognizant (sp???) of people and I can tell who doesn't mind my dog approaching them and who does mind. My own sister in law can't stand dogs so I am mindful of that and usually will put mine it it's crate. 
Still....it angers me to think of this guy yelling at a dog etc. Sounds like a grumpy old man.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah - no doubt I would be pretty upset myself. It's never nice to be yelled at. I guess this is just a 'lesson learned', as others have said.


----------



## Pit Mom (Oct 24, 2007)

He just totally overreacted. But I am the kind of person who likes for dogs to love on me. He's a puppy and he didn't even make contact with him. If you see him coming down the hallway, let him pass and ignore the ignorance.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> While the man definitely could have handled himself better, I would not necessarily say this is a case of meeting a "dog hater".


I agree. 

I have come into many, many dog haters with my rescue. We get more bully breeds and larger dogs than anything else so when we walk them we get some of the most awful expressions I've heard or seen. I think I've come home so upset I cried. We have a full grown 80-90 pound APBT that has been with us for three years and we all love him to death; he's our mascot. I've had people tell me he should be killed, put to sleep because he was simply a "pit bull". People have run, screamed, grabbed their children, given grim looks or even said "why rescue them".

I was brought up around animals and have loved them since the first time I knew what "that fur ball" was.

I think even if your dog is nice, is a puppy or is full grown it shouldn't go right up to people. Since you don't know how that person is going to react. For all you know they could pull out a knife or something that could harm the dog. You just don't know. Chances of that happening are slim, but it could happen. 

Just be careful who you let your dog "greet".


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Your initial question was how to deal with strangers, most especially this one rude man. I think the answer is fairly simple...reel your dog in, apologize briefly for allowing the pup to jump at the stranger in the first place, and walk on. 

You should probably teach Puppy to behave around strangers, but you can train your dog all you want and there will still be people who will be rude to you about SOMETHING. There is nothing you can do about that, except feel sad that they are so grumpy and get on with your life.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The very best defense against someone who reacts badly to dogs is a very well-behaved dog. But my lab is about a month older than yours and we are still working on don't-jump-on-people-'cause-they-don't-like-it-(especially-since-your-paws-are-nearly-always-muddy.)

In the meantime, we are socializing her with people and dogs who have been prescreened and are especially tolerant around rambunctious pups.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

I completely understand the man's alarm.

When I was little, I distinctly remember an aunt telling me that a puppy might nip me and that made me more nervous around little dogs than around our family's german shepherd. Give the guy a break.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

I love dogs, have seven of my own but I don't want someone elses dogs to greet me or jump on me without my invitation..... what Kobe did would have annoyed the heck out of me. I have enough dog experience that I would have told you to pull your dog back. It doesn't matter how big or small a dog is... people have the right to go in and out of their apt without a dog or puppy jumping on them. The man may have over reacted but you didn't do your job either in keeping your puppy under control and preventing him from bothering others. 
S


----------



## fredalina (Oct 31, 2007)

This reminds me of a time when my oldest dane was 6 months old. We were at a large public park that was basically a paved walking trail around a man-made lake, and allowed off-leash times in the mornings. It was widely posted that there were off-leash times and when they were.

My dog was, naturally, off-leash. An older man came toward the lake with his (presumably) young grandson; he was carrying fishing poles (which was allowed also). Shamrock loves kids and walked (not ran) toward the boy with his tail wagging. i wouldn't say he was totally calm but he was nowhere near wild. Sham didn't get within 15 feet of the pair when the old man started yelling and tried to block the boy with his body. Now, i appreciate that this is a great dane and even at 6 months old he was very large, but there was nothing in Sham's behavior that was even remotely aggressive, nor was it even physical. i hadn't had a chance to even call Sham to me, and he had good recall even then. 

But the man was yelling things like, "Get that expletive dog away from me!" "Get your expletive dog on a leash NOW!" "I'm going to kill that expletive dog if you don't get him right now!" By this time of course calling the dog from 50 feet away wouldn't have done anything because he was confused by the behavior. The man was not threatening Sham with the fishing poles, but he was flailing them wildly, and just very much overreacting. i got within 20 feet, called Sham to me, he came running, i got him on a leash, and i calmly apologized to the man that my dog scared him but that he was just approaching in a friendly way. He swore at me that my dog needed to be on an expletive leash, blah blah blah. "Sir, this area is off-leash until noon, and i've done nothing wrong." Like that would work.

Not to mention that the dogs were mostly in one area of the park, and the man and boy could have seen all the dogs before walking toward us. i feel so bad for that kid, who will probably be traumatized by dogs for the rest of his life. i wouldn't be surprised if he thinks he was "attacked" by a great dane now. He was only about 4 or 5.

By the way, i went right to the park rangers and told them what happened. They told me the next week he'd complained and they'd explained to him the rules.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Dogs don't really get more well mannered than mine around people. And I still have people running in fright of him. Yesterday, while riding a bike with him, I passed a woman on her left side. I called out and told them bike and dog passing by so it's not like I suprised them. She literally jumped in fright that it spooked me so I stopped. I asked her if she was ok she was yelling at me to get my dog away from her. 

Ollie was just sitting down staring into space. She looked at him like he was growling and vicious. Pointing at him and trying to back up from him. I was shocked.

But I shrugged it off for stupidity and got on my bike and left. Ollie never as much as looked in her general direction.

You can't help some people. Don't mind it.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

RBark said:


> Ollie was just sitting down staring into space. She looked at him like he was growling and vicious. Pointing at him and trying to back up from him. I was shocked.



Yep that sounds about right. 

Do people really think you'd stop if your dog was trying to eat her? Some people were just left out in the brain category.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I think it's hardly fair to accuse a person of stupidity just because you don't understand their behavior. There are PLENTY of stupid people in the world, but there are also plenty of people who are perfectly intelligent and also terrified of dogs.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> I think it's hardly fair to accuse a person of stupidity just because you don't understand their behavior. There are PLENTY of stupid people in the world, but there are also plenty of people who are perfectly intelligent and also terrified of dogs.


I meant it in stride. I do a lot of stupid stuff myself.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Kobe, I don't know if where you live is like where I do, but we have run into some similar problems in our building while trying to raise and train a young golden retriever puppy. 

First of all, the thing that just KILLS me is that there are people renting (and it's not like they've been here for years or anything) in my building who are DEATHLY afraid of dogs. This is the ONLY dog-friendly building in MILES; one of only 2 or 3 total in the city of Brookline. It is very clear that this is a dog friendly building, and I just do not believe that it's possible for someone to sign a lease without knowing that there are dogs. More than HALF of the people in this building have dogs, and pretty much all the rest have cats or are planning to get a dog (college students, for the most part). So when I get in the elevator with my puppy--especially when she is nice and calm, and someone is practically climbing the walls because they're so scared of her (an adult, mind you--I always wait for the next elevator if there are kids in there anyway)...well, I have no sympathy. My dog is under my control (even if they don't think that's possible), and I just can't sympathize--there are hundreds of other buildings that don't allow dogs that they could live in (and they're cheaper rent too, since they DON'T allow animals!!!), so why should I have to feel bad that they don't want to ride the elevator down with my dog?? It's common sense. If you're afraid of dogs, DON'T LIVE IN THE ONLY DOG FRIENDLY BUILDING!

Now, that said, I try to be very respectful of others. For instance, I know that there is one man who is divorced, and on weekends his two small kids come to stay with him, and they are very afraid of dogs. This I can understand--however, their father is really good about keeping them away from dogs, and I would never get in the elevator with them or walk through the door at the same time as them. I don't like Zoe to jump on anyone, whether they like dogs or not, so we work very hard on staying calm in the elevators and waiting for an empty one if need be. But she is 7 months old now--it was much more difficult when she was still housetraining, because we didn't always have time to wait for another elevator. So I sympathize completely with Kobe, and I have run into more than my share of people who freak out about dogs for basically no reason. I understand it's a fear, but it's a fear that they should either be dealing with or working to avoid (as in, don't live in a dog-friendly building if you're deathly afraid of dogs).

It definitely makes me angry sometimes. I don't understand how people can hate dogs so much or be so afraid of them (this is not to mention the old lady who told me not to walk Zoe on the sidewalk because "people walk there" even though we only walk after she's pottied in the right place AND I always bring materials to clean up if she does have to go again). Sigh...it's so much easier if you own your own home, that's for sure. And for the most part, people are understanding. But those who aren't can sure ruin your day.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

For every ignorant comment I've heard from someone who dislikes dogs or is truly afraid of them, I've heard at least a couple from ignorant dog owners who do more to contribute to the problem.

The moment we step out into public with our dogs, they - and we - become ambassadors for dogs and dog lovers. The impression we make will shape opinions and, sometimes, influence legislation that affects all of us.

People who can't control their dogs, don't pick up after them, can't keep them from barking 24/7, let them run amuck all over town - they ruin it for all of us.

In the fifty years I've had dogs, I've seen more and more public places made off-limits to dogs. In the city I just moved from, you cannot walk a dog, on-lead and on the sidewalk, through a city park.

I'm not directing this at anyone on this forum, but I think we all need to recognize that the world is not one big dog park and there are people out there who don't care for dogs. Those people vote.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Harmonybear said:


> Still.... yelling at a puppy? I don't know. Yes, dogs need to be trained, but yelling at someone else's puppy is like yelling at someone else's child. Sounds like you're doing a good job of training him, and if you keep it up things will eventually work out.
> 
> I feel sorry for that man, though. I bet he's scared stiff of dogs. I've been there - it's not fun. :-/


If someone elses child is throwing rocks at me, they're gonna get yelled at too.



RonE said:


> In the fifty years I've had dogs, I've seen more and more public places made off-limits to dogs. In the city I just moved from, you cannot walk a dog, on-lead and on the sidewalk, through a city park.


Dogs aren't allowed in the parks whre I live now. Luckily the sidewalks are still fair game.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

RonE said:


> People who can't control their dogs, don't pick up after them, can't keep them from barking 24/7, let them run amuck all over town - they ruin it for all of us.


You're absolutely right, and I work hard to keep my neighbors happy with my dog (I try to keep it so that they don't know she's there). However, it is difficult to deal with when we try to do everything right and there are still people who have a problem with our dog and make it known just to make it known...

But we work very hard to make a dog in an apartment work, because the fact is that very few places do allow you to rent with a dog anymore. And unfortunately, especially in my part of the country, renting is a fact of life. It's not something you do for a year or two so anyone can say "just wait to get a dog until you have a house." Here, plenty of people rent for LIFE because it can be next to impossible to save up for a down payment on a condo or house while renting...not to mention that condos are often the only affordable option, and you have all the same issues with dogs in condos as in apartments. 

I just think it's not too ridiculous to think that people who hate dogs or are afraid of them should not live in the only dog-friendly apartment building in the area. It works both ways. Yes, we need to be responsible dog owners, but if you don't ever want to be near dogs, don't live in a building where you will be...


----------



## rsculady (Jun 23, 2007)

No dogs in the public parks here either. Only the dog park but we can still walk them on the sidewalk but if the trail goes through a park? Nope, can't take that trail. A lot of it has to do with people who do not control their dogs or think that everyone should just accept animals jumping on children/adults "because they're puppies or friendly or happy". Ruined it for all the dog lovers in the town that take care those issues before they become issues.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

RonE said:


> The moment we step out into public with our dogs, they - and we - become ambassadors for dogs and dog lovers. The impression we make will shape opinions and, sometimes, influence legislation that affects all of us.


I feel the exact same way. Usually it is an uphill battle. Lady came with us to an outdoor dog friendly shopping plaza last night (here neighborhoods don't trick or treat kids go to malls and things). I saw some very good dogs but there were some dogs there that were just a mess jumping on people and pulling on their leashes. One little white dog was pulling their owner like crazy and jumping on everyone, when we walked passed I wouldn't let Lady go over to the dog and meet it, the white dogs owner said to bring her over so they could meet each other and I said no. I told them that I was afraid because their dog wasn't listening to them to begin with and in my opinion adding a second dog to a situation like that is unwise (the owner seemed angry with me). The other thing is that while the plaza is dog friendly not all of the stores are so my husband went into the nondog stores while Lady and I stayed outside but sure enough going in and out of these stores were other dogs, and I was SO ANGRY with the other owners because if everyone just breaks the rules then we wont be able to bring dogs to the plaza at all.

Now just to clarify I don't think that is the type of person/dog that the OP is.


----------



## Flygirl (Oct 26, 2007)

fredalina said:


> This reminds me of a time when my oldest dane was 6 months old. We were at a large public park that was basically a paved walking trail around a man-made lake, and allowed off-leash times in the mornings. It was widely posted that there were off-leash times and when they were.
> 
> My dog was, naturally, off-leash. An older man came toward the lake with his (presumably) young grandson; he was carrying fishing poles (which was allowed also). Shamrock loves kids and walked (not ran) toward the boy with his tail wagging. i wouldn't say he was totally calm but he was nowhere near wild. Sham didn't get within 15 feet of the pair when the old man started yelling and tried to block the boy with his body. Now, i appreciate that this is a great dane and even at 6 months old he was very large, but there was nothing in Sham's behavior that was even remotely aggressive, nor was it even physical. i hadn't had a chance to even call Sham to me, and he had good recall even then.
> 
> ...


It does sound like the old man overreacted, but I can understand his fear. I was attacked by an Irish Setter when I was in the 7th grade. The dog lived right across the street from us and I saw her on occasion. The day she attacked I was waiting for the school bus, she came over wagging her tail and tongue hanging out. I turned and walked a few steps to pick up my book bag and she went after me. Biting at my legs, back, arms, etc. Luckily I had on jeans and a heavy jacket. I also had a GR climb into my daughters stroller when she was a 2 month old baby. I'm sure he meant no harm but he did hurt her, fortunately not seriously. The ding bat owner never left her yard just kept screaming for the dog from her front porch.  Now when I'm out in public with my kids and see a dog off leash I immediately step between them and the dog. My kids know to never approach a strange dog and to ask permission before petting.


----------

